# TTRS BEWARE ~ MT60 AFY ~ MANCHESTER AUDI



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Audi TTRS reg: *MT60 AFY*....* Manchester Audi or any Jardin Motor group* Audi garage or other.... Read below if you are considering purchasing or already have:

As some may be aware I bought an Audi TTRS from Manchester Audi, and had many problems within the first few weeks. Most of which were because of Manchester Audi (see previous threads). This included, suspension issues, loose spoiler, broken bose amp, and damaged bodywork (due to be corrected before collection, turned out in sunlight to be a terribly botched job). All this among other issues.

The car was finally rejected successfully on 12th December, with a refund and the return of my TTS. Among some expected financial benefits on top.

The reason for rejection was, yes, due to many factors including those listed above and more. The car just felt to be a bag of spanners and one of those that will carry problems throughout my ownership. I was not willing to wait and see how things went. The main reason for rejection was due to previous modifications carried out by the previous owner. The car has been running a stage 2 remap, pre cat removal, and some fettling with the gearbox for most of its life unto the 30,000 miles it had when I collected.

The car was running the remap when i collected. And has been rejected on these grounds. Please be aware that this car has run a remap and other mods potentially reducing the serviceability of the components.

The garage told me today that they intend to replace the Cat and reflash the ECU back to stock settings, and resell the car on their forecourt. Thus not informing the prospective consumer that this car has been modified previously, and during that period would have been void of warranty. I find this disgusting, as they are still calling this an approved car, thoroughly vetted by themselves, asking you to put faith in their car. When it will run out of warranty and you will have no support when components break before their serviceable life due to the previous over stressing possibly caused by remapping etc. I expressed my disgust, as I cant see how this is legal within the Audi network, or their franchise parameters. Any of us could buy a stock car from Audi approved, which they have knowingly returned to stock and will lie about it... I am truly disgusted!

It's a great specced car, and now even better since I fitted brand new 19" Titanium rotors. Im sure it will be sold for a very reasonable price as they will want shut of it. It has some issues such as the suspension front passenger, that need looking at and is a concern. A few other bits, which warranty should sort. But on the whole didnt appear to be a great example of a car. My advise would be to steer clear. And equally dont support this garage as their customer service, bodyshop and car prep team have been beyond appalling. Not to mention the fact they are willing to sell this car as approved to make a quick buck, and flog a dead horse!

If someone is seriously looking at this car as and when it becomes available, dont hesitate to PM me re any of the above, or if you have any queries as I have driven it for 3 weeks.

Overall I am sad to have rid of a stunning looking car, with a wonderful engine. But Manual wasnt for me, and there will be another one along soon I hope.  Back in the TTS S-Tronic, and I dont know why I got shut of that gearbox!!! May keep it and remap it and carry out some other mods as a stop gap while I consider another RS.

Thanks for reading, sorry for the bad review. But I think its best any prospective buyer get all the facts if they're bright enough to look on here before buying! I wouldnt want someone to end up in the same position.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Very pleased to see you had a good result. 
Well played! 
Ps... I hope you ragged its gonads off on its way back to the bin.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

simno44 said:


> Very pleased to see you had a good result.
> Well played!
> Ps... I hope you ragged its gonads off on its way back to the bin.


Yeah.... buyer beware, the last 150 miles on the clock were the hottest its had... Equally, since it was on its run back to the "bin" i stuck 95 ron fuel in it. It began knocking half way there and the ECU was pulling the power back quite a bit... (result of the remap)

Got equivalent of £700 in the back pocket.


----------



## Skipton01 (Aug 31, 2005)

Glad you got an outcome agreeable to you. I must say, when I bought my new TT TDi back in August, I first visited Manchester Audi, before finally ordering from Stockport Audi.

My reasons for not going doing business with Manchester Audi were numerous: the salesman was a little too old-skool condescending, he wasn't interested in selling me the used example I initially went in to enquire about (he made it more expensive to buy this used Black Edition TDi, which was actually £7k less than the new equivalent).

Once we'd looked at the figures for a new Black Edition TDi, he then tried to press me into buying one that he had as group stock, but was not the spec or colour that I wanted. Finally, he played the "let's go back and forwards to the business managers office" game.

Eventually, I got bored of getting nowhere, so went to Stockport. Harry Patel, the salesman there was courteous, efficient and very helpful. Within 10 minutes of identifying what I wanted, he'd located an existing group stock order and we'd got to a price less than that of the lowest quote from Manchester Audi. So, I placed the order and since I collected in late September, the car's been great.

In short, I can whole-heartedly agree with your sentiments about Manchester Audi - I'd urge potential buyers to take a 7 mile trip to Stockport and see what they can do for you instead.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes the sales service wasnt great from day 1. They loved to tell me how much they have spent on the car, so it owes them X, its a load of balls that I dont want to hear.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought my 2.0 S-Line from Wolverhampton Audi Which is part of the Jardine group, and I bought my present car from Ayelsbury Audi a year ago, at which time it had just been taken over by the Jardine Motor Group and it's just had it's first service by Audi Wolverhampton.

I have to say I've found my treatment at both dealerships to be nothing less than extremely courteous and helpful, although outside of routine servicing I've had no issues with either car. It's disappointing to see this car going to be offered for sale again as an approved used vehicle, with it's issues and history, but I'm not sure we should be tarring the whole dealership group with the same brush unless you're implying it's common policy within the group, which isn't necessarily so unless you've been informed otherwise?

I'm glad to see you got your issues resolved and you got your TTS back OK.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

These dealerships are all franchises, and should work to Audi's stipulated model and methods. So my tarring is simply by implying that if this dealership are willing to pull the wool over peoples eyes and there is scope for them to do this within their franchise agreement, then any Audi garage could. Clearly this is acceptable within the Jardine Motor group.

I cant see how they can call this Approved... I think they just want a few grand out of it rather than offering it to the trade.


----------



## stokeballoon (Jan 3, 2004)

Hapy that you got the desired result. i bought my RS from derby, and found them at first to be awful, and it took a lot of negotiations with the Sales manager to tie it all up.

I must say though that i find your last comments re its last 150 miles a touch contradictory, wrong fuel, engine detonation, timing pull, low on power etc. why risk it all unravelling for the sake of a couple of quid?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I have watched your posts with a keen interest over the last few weeks. And as a fellow dealer I sometimes find it hard to understand why cars are not properly prepped :? All it takes is a bit of care and interest from the sales and service departments.

If as the selling salesperson you saw something that you were not happy with then get it sorted , never hide anything because it will come back and bite you on the backside.

All dealers desperately want to avoid forum posts such as this I can assure you. It's simply bad for business.

I can assure you that some of us out their still have high standards and want you the customer to have a great buying experience and then come back a few years later for another car.

Good customer service sustains long term business viability.

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

stokeballoon said:


> I must say though that i find your last comments re its last 150 miles a touch contradictory, wrong fuel, engine detonation, timing pull, low on power etc. why risk it all unravelling for the sake of a couple of quid?


Glad it's not just me thinking that seemed that the dealer and buyer were perfectly suited going from those actions


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the car, glad you got the rejection sorted successfully though. Fingers crossed for next time!

I just gone from manual TTS, to a TTRS S-Tronic and wouldn't go back to the manual again. Maybe that's just me getting old quick :lol:


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Why rag up the car before taking it back? Although you fell out with it, it will be somebodys pride and joy soon, let's hope your next cars previous owner didn't do the same, it's not nice


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Demessiah said:


> Why rag up the car before taking it back? Although you fell out with it, it will be somebodys pride and joy soon, let's hope your next cars previous owner didn't do the same, it's not nice


Is that not the way they are supposed to be driven ?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Agreed, I can't help but think its going to be the poor unsuspecting customer that goes on to buy the car that is going have to pay for any issues relating to shit fuel and have to deal with the headache. I just adds to the list of problems with the car


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > Why rag up the car before taking it back? Although you fell out with it, it will be somebodys pride and joy soon, let's hope your next cars previous owner didn't do the same, it's not nice
> ...


No, there's a big difference between driving a car hard and deliberately trying to **** it up because you hate the dealer, the dealer won't care so so he's only punishing the next innocent buyer


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Demessiah said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Demessiah said:
> ...


+1 Poor attitude


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

The car was full of shit fuel when i collected it, a few litres wont kill the car. Ordinarily it should run fine, low on power but absolutely fine. The remap i believe was designed for higher octane, but I wasnt going to fill it with v power to take it back. If it was stock it would have run fine, half way there it was starting to pull back. Cant see it damaging the car!

And yes thats how theyre supposed to be driven... Hard, or as hard as the roads allowed. Plenty of hard accelerating and throwing the car around. I did love the drive of that engine so Im missing it at the moment!

Either way, this car has been driven HARD before my ownership! Clearly!

Demessiah, I wasnt trying to **** the car up whatsoever, It's a sports car designed for road use. I drove it within the limits of the roads and squeezed what I could out of it. The car wont blow up because its running 95 RON. The ECU pulling back is the least of its problems!!!

Either way many preach on here that they drive the cars so hard that mechanical failure occours, and they are happy with that!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll apologise now... I'm sorry for offending you for driving an Audi TTRS hard on the public highway within safe limits, and putting standard Unleaded in the tank. How dare BP sell 95 Ron fuel! I should have put V-Power in and nursed it back to the garage that sold this smashing example of a car!

Oh how I am the bad guy!

Dont tell me that you guys havn't mapped your car and driven them hard, especially when you have agreed a PX and have one week of ownership left. Theres a large element of ill push the car, as it's someone else's problem soon... Don't like that attitude... Then don't buy second hand!

Simples!


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks tondy for warning forum members about this car I think you could have put your point across a little better but what the eck it's your point


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

ozwigan said:


> Thanks tondy for warning forum members about this car I think you could have put your point across a little better but what the eck it's your point


It could have been put better. Yes. But I'm still venting after the whole fiasco. Still utterly pissed off its not sat on my drive, and my beaming smile has vanished!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I fear I may have caused a fire here. 
My comment re driving its gonads off was actually more angled towards the poor lad having some final "alone time" with the car that sadly.. Was not what was first thaught. Not an intention of harming it.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

simno44 said:


> I fear I may have caused a fire here.
> My comment re driving its gonads off was actually more angled towards the poor lad having some final "alone time" with the car that sadly.. Was not what was first thaught. Not an intention of harming it.


No intention of harming it was ever present, driving it for what it is was  shame it cant be done daily... My TTS will do the job for now. Still a cracking car!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wasn't taken a dig buddy, apologies if it came across that way.It is a shame that it didn't work out as it looked a really nice car. Was just putting the point across that the garage will not give a shit about the crap fuel and if something does go wrong they will probably try and pin it on the new owner! They clearly do not care much about the other issues the car had. Good luck searching for a new rs!


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

I know this is a topic that has been discussed before but why is it acceptable for you to remap your car but not for others to remap theirs? My comment refers to the comment about remapping your TTS now you have it back. I completely understand that the reason you returned the RS was more due to the poor condition of the car rather than the remap itself but you do talk a lot about stress on the engine due to the remap etc. So why is it okay for you to remap a car, rag it around and then sell it on and expect others not to do the same? I'm not having a go at you specifically, it's something that I've noticed a lot of users seem to think and it perplexes me.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

The car was sold to him as standard mate.

When infact it had been mapped. 
I don't think mapping is the issue but more the fact that you have no confirmation that the work has been done professionally as its a big of a taboo area.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

My feelings on remapping my own car is that I know how I will maintain it and look after it. I dont track cars, I only occasionally use them fast on the road. The RS was owned by someone who has a history of tracking cars, so this added further concern.

I would modify my car, but return it completely to stock before sale. And would advise that it has run a whatever map for however long. As long as the car is stock when traded then they will generally be fine. Honesty is the best policy :wink:

Equally there is a chance it will be sold privately so would likely offer the remap and upgrades as part of the deal. Get more money rather than selling the mods separately. There are people out there that would be happy to buy a mapped car as its what they want and will save them money and effort.

I guess the mapping is a grey area. What happened to me goes against Audi's "Approved" scheme. So was enough to reject due to other issues. The remap is a concern on that car as it appears to have had a hard life, with other issues arising, possibly due to its remap and aggressive ownership. Just not a great example. Simple.

Maybe I appear to be contradictory stating I wish to remap mine, or certainly a future RS. But my issue lays with Audi selling that in the first place, then the rejection, then they wish to just clean it up and sell it again as "Approved". This thread simply highlights the cars faults, and history as far as I can see. Read into it as you will, but this is an open forum and I hope that any prospective buyer gathers this info, and has the full picture before purchasing.

This info could give the purchaser some serious bartering power... Lets face it, Audi want shut of this car very quickly!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> I would modify my car, but return it completely to stock before sale. And would advise that it has run a whatever map for however long. As long as the car is stock when traded then they will generally be fine. Honesty is the best policy :wink:


Trying get my hard around that comment, goes against everything you stated about the remapped pup you bought.

Hmmmmm they had your TTS 3 weeks, maybe some tech ragged the arse off that too, knowing some punter was going to buy it.

Karma maybe?


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

OP maybe tomorrow when you re read this thread you may admit you've come across as a bit of a tit, sorry but before I buy a car I tend to do my checks then and not after I've handed over 30k, found loads of faults, moaned to death on a forum about it, then rejected it.....what's the get out clause here normally "oh don't take these comments personally"


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

To be fair, MT60 AFY was very cheap at 28,500 when it was recently purchased, given that used cars of this age/mileage/spec are usually advertised for way over 30k. I think that the dealer priced it according to condition.

To sell a second hand car at the Audi dealership, the vehicle is supposed to pass as detailled check in over 100 areas (this is what the sales guy at Portsmouth Audi told me). Only then is it eligible to be sold as an approved 2nd hand vehicle.

However, given the state of the 3 year old Q5 I looked at earlier this year, the detailled check by the Audi Main dealer seems to consist of the following:

1. Car arrives on trailer from wherever it got traded in
2. Drive car off trailer, park out back
3. Youngest spottiest apprentice pressure washes it and smears a poorly executed coat of cheap polish.
4. Up for sale at +7k to trade in vale, caveat emptor, test drives welcome.

This is my experience of the Audi Main dealer second hand approved vehicle process..! I ended up buying from a 3rd party independent (Fontain) who are 4k cheaper on cars in this price range than Audi Main agents.

I'm not surprised that they failed to spot a remapped vechicle. To spot that would have required either a diagnostic, or a test drive - both of which, incidentally, I would consdier essential in any approved second hand vehicle sale.

Audi main dealers, to keep their reputation, need to actually ensure their 2nd hand cars are a cut above the standard offered by their 3rd party independent rivals. Without this vital value add, how can they justify their extra 4k.

I'm very glad you got out of it +700 pounds, this is very lucky and you did well to achieve that. The fact is that 28.5k is too cheap from an Audi main agent. They must have known this was a bit of a questionable vehicle, or they'd have put it up at 33k instead.

IMHO, this sort of car should have been offered at a 3rd party dealership. By offering a substandard second hand vehicle, all the Main Agent are doing is losing rep. and losing money.

If you can but a nice car, you can sell a nice car!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I would modify my car, but return it completely to stock before sale. And would advise that it has run a whatever map for however long. As long as the car is stock when traded then they will generally be fine. Honesty is the best policy :wink:
> ...


Maybe... However there was 2 miles on the clock from when I delivered the car... That was to the petrol station. So no Karma here.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Dayer2910 said:


> OP maybe tomorrow when you re read this thread you may admit you've come across as a bit of a tit, sorry but before I buy a car I tend to do my checks then and not after I've handed over 30k, found loads of faults, moaned to death on a forum about it, then rejected it.....what's the get out clause here normally "oh don't take these comments personally"


Yes, my posts may make me appear to be a tit. I spent a lot of money on a car I was promised was all that, and Im venting my frustrations on here. Audi approved is clearly not what it appears. I did look over the car when i paid my money, funnily enough I didnt pop the bonnet and carry out a full diagnosis on the ECU before paying! Did you when you bought your car? Other issues have come to light as time passed (read previous posts [smiley=book2.gif] )

I have better things to do other than highlight my recent issues with this car and garage on this Forum. But thought this information needs to be here for the prospective purchaser. And I hope it is of use. I didn't post it to hear people like you whining about my methods of purchase, or about how much of a tit I am. I will likely never meet you, and couldn't give a rats arse what you think of me. I didn't offer up my personal judgements on your recent indiscretion, considering a previous indiscretion years ago, likely leading us to stereotype you... No!

So by all means read the thread, maybe it applies as you might be looking to buy an RS? If you would like to open a thread telling us how to run a fine tooth comb over our new cars, then you know where the new topic button is. :roll:


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Meow.....touchy much 

I envoke my get out clause now please.....


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Dayer2910 said:


> Meow.....touchy much
> 
> I envoke my get out clause now please.....


No, just aggravated. Put yourself in my shoes...


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes but are they standard shoes....chill out ffs


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Dayer2910 said:


> Yes but are they standard shoes....chill out ffs


Please define "Standard"


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol....have they had modified treads 

I'm outta here, off to watch the panto at 104 mph cause I'm a rebel and the wife can shout " the rozzers are behind you"


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Sounds like there was nothing really wrong with the car tbh, OP bought a cheap one but expected it to be as new :roll:

I think the he just decided he wated an stronic and then created a load of fuss about the other stuff. Next time maybe decide what you want before you buy it so we dont have to read umpteen threads of whinging....

Next time it might not be so easy to turn back the clock.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, the OP might have made a big fuss recently about his purchase but if I were handing over so much money I would too! 
If this happens to you one day I bet you won't be so condescending...

Thanks for the warning OP. I've never dealt with Manchester Audi but I will be wary now of them.


----------



## TT225 (Aug 7, 2010)

Demessiah said:


> Sounds like there was nothing really wrong with the car tbh, OP bought a cheap one but expected it to be as new :roll:
> 
> I think the he just decided he wated an stronic and then created a load of fuss about the other stuff. Next time maybe decide what you want before you buy it so we dont have to read umpteen threads of whinging....
> 
> Next time it might not be so easy to turn back the clock.


Let the battle begin... again...


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Demessiah said:


> Sounds like there was nothing really wrong with the car tbh, OP bought a cheap one but expected it to be as new :roll:
> 
> I think the he just decided he wated an stronic and then created a load of fuss about the other stuff. Next time maybe decide what you want before you buy it so we dont have to read umpteen threads of whinging....
> 
> Next time it might not be so easy to turn back the clock.


Although I tend to agree with most of what you've said, any undeclared modifications could mean problems with the insurers and also Audi (they will not honour the Approved Used Warranty).


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

I just get mad when people abuse an RS!

Its not a normal piece of metal, its a TTRS and they deserve respect! (even the poorly ones) 8)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Sorry to read this, my local dealers are Wolves and Halesowen Audi who have been pretty good over the years with my old mk1 TT and current TT. Both part of this group, which does seem to be a pretty big one now so I guess some holes in service could appear and have read some other bad posts about Manchester in the Audi Dealers section. After all I bet they let Stephen Ireland buy his custom coloured R8 a few years back. Oh dear.

As for the remap issue though, if it is a case that a dealer cannot see one there when it is up for sale, would they suddenly see it if the car went back in for any warranty work on any engine related parts that could fail due to said remap. Guess that is the question I would have asked after finding out about the remap, if the dealer said no in that they would still honour the AUC warranty then I would have kept the car, if not then the OP is right to demand a rejection on this basis. Just wondering if there were no other issues like bad paintwork, then would the OP have kept the car if the above question was asked as such assuming of course it wasn't and the dealer would be happy to honour the AUC warranty.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

hope88 said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like there was nothing really wrong with the car tbh, OP bought a cheap one but expected it to be as new :roll:
> ...


+1 This is an extremely erudite and well-argued post from Demessiah. He must have mislaid the crack-pipe for a few hours 

Since the number plate is now emblazoned all over the thread, that makes the car just 2 years old, so the balance of the manufacturer's warranty is still running for another year.

The remap would have invalidated that instantly, so effectively Manchester Audi supplied a car with no warranty at all. No wonder they made redress so quickly to the OP.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> I'll apologise now... I'm sorry for offending you for driving an Audi TTRS hard on the public highway within safe limits, and putting standard Unleaded in the tank. How dare BP sell 95 Ron fuel! I should have put V-Power in and nursed it back to the garage that sold this smashing example of a car!
> 
> Oh how I am the bad guy!
> 
> ...


plus one!...

you bought the car and you can drive it as you want!


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

temporarychicken said:


> Demessiah. He must have mislaid the crack-pipe for a few hours
> quote]
> 
> OI!!!!!
> ...


----------



## mono-stereo (Aug 6, 2006)

OP sounds like a bit of a mental. The fact that you are still bad mouthing this dealership on a public forum after getting all of your money back plus extra says it all imo.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> Sounds like there was nothing really wrong with the car tbh, OP bought a cheap one but expected it to be as new :roll:
> 
> I think the he just decided he wated an stronic and then created a load of fuss about the other stuff. Next time maybe decide what you want before you buy it so we dont have to read umpteen threads of whinging....
> 
> Next time it might not be so easy to turn back the clock.


Fuss or not. The guy was sold a car under false impression.

No need to be so negative towards him. 
This thread is designed to warn others of the car and the dealership. Nothing more.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

simno44 said:


> Demessiah said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like there was nothing really wrong with the car tbh, OP bought a cheap one but expected it to be as new :roll:
> ...


plus one.

Don't really understand the need to turn this into flaming the OP!


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

mono-stereo said:


> OP sounds like a bit of a mental. The fact that you are still bad mouthing this dealership on a public forum after getting all of your money back plus extra says it all imo.


Not when you consider how many other people this dealership may be screwing over who Are not necessarily as confident to question as the OP was.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Demessiah said:


> temporarychicken said:
> 
> 
> > Demessiah. He must have mislaid the crack-pipe for a few hours
> ...


Excellent - I will leave the TT RS in the garage tomorrow night and hit the Tramp juice too..


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

swabba said:


> Honestly CAN NOT believe I've just come across this post :evil:
> 
> I've just put a deposit down on this car, but will now be enquiring and probably NOT buying it. However I am wondering how the warranty can be void due to a re-map, surely the diagnostics give you dates and times of any changes to the car??? Therefore if anything went wrong with the car in the warranty time, Audi would have no comeback.
> 
> And I will say, that the car felt absolutely fine on the test drive, couldn't hear any knocks etc and felt very solid as expected.


Run away!


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

swabba said:


> Am I entitled to get my deposit back?


Very doubtful, how much did you put down, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

I dont see how the OP takes any grief here- hes helping out buyers like myself who search for the cheapest rs on the audi network as thats about my limit! Id be gutted if i had bought this car, especially in a years time when there would be no claim whatsoever on a warranty. I know these cars are solid and designed for more power etc, but i would prefer a standard car and if advertised as that you get a bit of hope it hasnt been ragged all over!

Surely the guy who part exed it should have told them it wasnt standard etc....


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

swabba said:


> Am I entitled to get my deposit back?


May I suggest that instead of trying to claim the deposit back. You instead express interest in a different car? Or sit tight untill one turns up while they hold the deposit. in the promise to the garage in question that you will deal with them.

It all really depends if you have signed anything...


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

chrishumes said:


> I dont see how the OP takes any grief here- hes helping out buyers like myself who search for the cheapest rs on the audi network as thats about my limit! Id be gutted if i had bought this car, especially in a years time when there would be no claim whatsoever on a warranty. I know these cars are solid and designed for more power etc, but i would prefer a standard car and if advertised as that you get a bit of hope it hasnt been ragged all over!
> 
> Surely the guy who part exed it should have told them it wasnt standard etc....


You would think so. But regardless.. It is till the dealers responsibility to ensure they are selling a car as stated.


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

swabba said:


> Yeah I definitely agree its upto the dealer to give the correct info out on the car.
> 
> Is the warranty in a years time not up anyway??


Mate read between the lines here, yep the car has a colourful history, the OP had issues no doubt, but one of his main beefs was that he bought the wrong gearbox and found a free pass out, he got a win/win situation and was lucky.

Personally if you like the motor, guess you do as you have dropped your wedge on it, is go back to Manchester Audi, armed with all this info, discuss the situation, if your happy, then press them very hard to stand by their product and extended the warranty by another 2 years FOC, so you get 3 years peace of mind, if you take this route, get everything in writing.

My main issue if continuing with the purchase would be written confirmation that Audi will stand by the vehicle and extend the warranty, if they cannot agree to this, then you have cause to cancel your contract, as you then are not buying like for like compared with other RSs in the network.

At the end of the day, you are buying a model, that's going to, by default get ragged by most owners at half the price it was new or thereabouts, if you are not happy with that, then the only way to cover that off is pay top dollar and buy a new one.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

All true. 
Also the price may well reflect the car. 
If its being sold as a dog, prepare for it to bite.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

simno44 said:


> All true.
> Also the price may well reflect the car.
> If its being sold as a dog, prepare for it to bite.


Like a good woman.


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

.


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > All true.
> ...


Hahaha I actually thought this car looked FIT, maybe I best start wearing glasses when looking at women 8)


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

swabba said:


> I actually wrote quite a long post but it never sent before stating that all cars can have their problems even the most well looked after ones in my experience.
> 
> Totally agree with you ther, I can go loaded up with this info now and see what type of deal I can get, if I'm not happy at least nothings been signed. Also I should get the deposit back as I can just say they were advertising something they knew had been tampered with :wink:
> 
> I honestly do thing the guy has given the car a bit more of slagging than it deserves as it seemed to drive and look the part IMO, but like you say maybe the gearbox was the main problem for him. I own a 2012 s3 sportback S-Tronic at the minute and said I'd never go back to manual, but got to say I didn't mind the manual box on TT RS, but would definitely in the future want to upgrade to the S-Tronic as I have nothing but praise for it.


Have you seen the paint work issues mate?? 
That's something that is very easy to mask until you come to clean the car yourself. I highly doubt they will have sorted this properly following the OPs issues. 
Si.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It's all up to you swabba, good luck with what ever you decide, please let us know what the dealer as to say about the car


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

If you look into TondyTT's profile an have a flick through his topics he had a good period in witch everything was going wrong for him. 
Bose issues, paint issues, struggling with the gear box so on and so on. 
Have a good look into his history with the car before you commit mate.

In all honesty. The paint would be the most serious thing for me. Bose can be fixed and as its new car the engine can be looked After.


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

.


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

davelincs said:


> It's all up to you swabba, good luck with what ever you decide, please let us know what the dealer as to say about the car


Thanks Dave, will do mate.


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

All I can go on is personal experience, have owned a number of high performance cars, all bought used, all probably been ragged. Was not prepared to pay new price, so you compromise, you do the research, inspect the vehicle, history etc, and make sure it has a decent warranty.

Everyone had some issues, warranty covered it off, just like new cars get issues.

Personally having been in the body shop trade, the pictures posted up by Tondy, appeared to relate poor prep in the mopping skill set rather than major bodywork damage, but we were only going by pictures, and because of my background, 90% of punters would crap themselves if they knew what happened to most cars, new and used before they got their hands on them.
Most seem to believe that they walk in see a 2/3 year old car gleaming and it's looked like that from when it rolled off the production line......dream on.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

swabba said:


> Honestly CAN NOT believe I've just come across this post :evil:
> 
> I've just put a deposit down on this car, but will now be enquiring and probably NOT buying it. However I am wondering how the warranty can be void due to a re-map, surely the diagnostics give you dates and times of any changes to the car??? Therefore if anything went wrong with the car in the warranty time, Audi would have no comeback.
> 
> And I will say, that the car felt absolutely fine on the test drive, couldn't hear any knocks etc and felt very solid as expected.


There is a very large thread on this forum in addition to this one, also from TondyTT, who purchased this car last year from Manchester Audi, and tracked his progress from pre-purchase to return. Opinions on this forum vary widly from TondyTT simply falling out of love with the car and deciding he wanted a steptronic, to him being well within his rights to reject the car as not fit for purpose, having been mis-sold it in the first place. Whatever your view, TondyTT rejected the car successfully post-purchase on the grounds that it had been re-mapped by an aftermarket tuner for more power.

I've read all the threads on this car and personally I feel there is some truth on both sides of the argument. Anyway, consider yourself lucky now (believe it or not), you have a detailed view of the car's history you would not otherwise have before purchase.

If you were happy after an extended test drive and get a good warranty (and let's remember this is a TT RS under 30k), then you might be okay with this car being right for you.

I recommend you read the original purchase thread from TondyTT and see what he records there as defects. Some, such as minor paintwork issues he reports could possibly be easily rectified by detailing. As for the Re-map, this might even be a plus to you, assuming Manchester Audi haven't re-flashed the ECU to standard. On the whole, you might feel many of the issues that TondyTT lists are not dealbreakers for you.

I myself bought a sub 30k TT RS last year, and it was on the whole a solid car, but you can't expect total perfection in a car costing half the original price and 3 years old. Good luck!


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

swabba said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > If you look into TondyTT's profile an have a flick through his topics he had a good period in witch everything was going wrong for him.
> ...


The Bose problem was with the amp from memory.

The paint was a serious case of imperfections that has been really badly treated and gave an almost "sAnded look"

As said. Find the but thread and sit down with it. Good luck.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

simno44 said:


> swabba said:
> 
> 
> > simno44 said:
> ...


Lets get the facts straight , from memory it was commented about car being re lacquered in chain areas etc, if you search my posts, I commented at the time that IMO, that was incorrect and not technically possible as described by the OP, and from the pics was just a case of poor mopping and not being finished correctly.

Remember even mopping with certain products is just sanding the clear to remove defects.

No dig at anyone on the forum, because its all about opinions, but when it comes to body and paint, so much bo**ox is written its frustrating, and often those opinions are taken as gospel by the masses, it really is the blind, leading the blind.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> simno44 said:
> 
> 
> > swabba said:
> ...


Back in your cage Mr!! 
I wasn't claiming any fact. I was quoting what had been described.

Having said that.. We all saw the pictures and to me.. It looked serious regardless of what the issue was.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

And that's the point, it was not serious to the trained eye. Simples


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> And that's the point, it was not serious to the trained eye. Simples


Any paint issue is serious to me.

It looked horrid.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Tondy is online so we will no doubt have further say from him shortly.

As for the paint this was one of the offending areas. 









Best bet is to check it over with a while light.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Glad youve found the thread, hope it comes in useful. If your happy to accept the issues and history and fork out the money then all I can say is that armed with this info you can get a lot our of Manchester Audi as they will want shut of that car as soon as possible. Dont settle for any more than £28k and a shed load of warranty...

In my opinion and experience with Manchester, I wouldn't give them your hard earned cash. They dont look after you and clearly are happy to "fix up" a modified car and pull the wool over your eye and say its approved... Did they tell you upon test drive and paying a deposit that it was modified but for your peace of mind they have checked it over and replaced modified parts for standard... NO! because they are lying deceitful wink**s.

People on here will say its "used", you cant expect it to be new, well they are right, however you are buying approved £30k car that is their flagship car in the TT range. And this garage are prepared to take you for a ride. Yes bodywork can be rectified, but should a 2 year old RS have poor bodywork issues which have already been tended to by Audis "approved" workmen... During my ownership for 2 weeks the car had a string of issues, the suspension on a rough road/track at the front made a terrible noise, Bose amp broke, Bodywork turned out to be poorly prepped. I've been informed that the initial owner modified the gearbox, something to make the shifts notchier. Unsure what this is, someone will come along and tell us what it is, but the question remains what else was done.

Its a top spec car, and looks like a beast. I do miss it, but when something doesnt feel right, it often isn't! It's not just about the car, its about the garage and the sales managers there, they are poor businessmen, and the way I was dealt with and the fact that they are happy to sell duff cars time and again screams out to me that they should be avoided!

All the info is on here, and clearly I'm still hacked off about it. Take this info to the garage and rinse them clean of everything you can take them for. Then enjoy the car if you decide to buy. But remember, now you know, and if you tell them you know, you have little recourse if something goes pop. Especially outside of warranty which is up this December. Within the next 2-3 months many RS's will be available. I'm waiting until then. In the meantime I'm spending my money on my first house. Hooray!  
Rant over...

Oh... And the paint is best spotted in a flat light (cloud cover, early evening) bright sun it doesnt show, but little chance of that this weekend.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

simno44 said:


> Tondy is online so we will no doubt have further say from him shortly.


Lads I'm here :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I really need to change my Avatar, especially if this guy buys it.

Just trying to pretend to be one of the RS goons for a little while longer. Might have a picture of a house on there soon and a £2000 ford fiesta :roll:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> I really need to change my Avatar, especially if this guy buys it.
> 
> Just trying to pretend to be one of the RS goons for a little while longer. Might have a picture of a house on there soon and a £2000 ford fiesta :roll:


With Girly paint work?? Tehee!


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

that picture as horrid as it is would prob just machine right out

Its still not acceptable to be handed over to a customer paying 30k, but it isn't that bad IMO


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Swabba - Do you have an update on your deposit etc?


----------



## swabba (Jan 18, 2013)

.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I know that white patch all too well - result of one of those mobile dent repair jobs. I had a small dent on my car few years ago - no apparent paint or lacquer damage just a small dent. Paid a mobile dent repair guy to fix it and to be fair it looked pretty good except for the obvious white patch visible at certain angles/light conditions. Unfortunately this cannot be avoided unless the whole panel is painted and blended in...


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

hope88 said:


> I know that white patch all too well - result of one of those mobile dent repair jobs. I had a small dent on my car few years ago - no apparent paint or lacquer damage just a small dent. Paid a mobile dent repair guy to fix it and to be fair it looked pretty good except for the obvious white patch visible at certain angles/light conditions. Unfortunately this cannot be avoided unless the whole panel is painted and blended in...


Is that what they told you? 
Don't get me wrong. I'm probably wrong but I do beg to differ.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

simno44 said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that white patch all too well - result of one of those mobile dent repair jobs. I had a small dent on my car few years ago - no apparent paint or lacquer damage just a small dent. Paid a mobile dent repair guy to fix it and to be fair it looked pretty good except for the obvious white patch visible at certain angles/light conditions. Unfortunately this cannot be avoided unless the whole panel is painted and blended in...
> ...


Find someone local with a PTG and measure the thickness of the paint. If its in line with the rest of the bonnet then it will polish out - if thicker then it has been "smart" repaired.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

simno44 said:


> Any updates?


I'm also interested... Really hope you've bought it for £25k! 

Wonder how much an S-Tronic conversion would cost? haha :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Any news SWABBA with the RS?


----------



## DannyW (Mar 10, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> Any news SWABBA with the RS?


Hes bought it judging by the pictures in the 'Show us your TT' thread

Dan


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

DannyW said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Any news SWABBA with the RS?
> ...


Yep, well spotted


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Well spotted. Case closed!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Seems to be keeping very quiet about is thus far


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

TootRS said:


> Seems to be keeping very quiet about is thus far


Understandable. This thread should probably be removed now to be honest. A member of the forum has bought the car and seems happy with it. The last thing he wants to see is this thread about his new pride and joy constantly in his face.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

CraigW said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be keeping very quiet about is thus far
> ...


What difference does that make? The buyer was lucky enough to see this thread in the first place to get a good idea of the car's history, will have read through it in detail, and has bought the car regardless. Why should it now be removed?

The more likely scenario is the dealer has offered to rectify any issues highlighted as a result of this thread in return for silence from the buyer.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

TootRS said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > TootRS said:
> ...


The OP provided some valuable information about the car. The cars been purchased and its done and dusted. If it was me I wouldn't now want to see a thread highlighting my registration plate and any previous issues the car may have had. I'm sure you would be the same


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

what if some other poor fool ends up looking to buy it in the future? would it not make sense thats its past is openly known...


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

msnttf10 said:


> what if some other poor fool ends up looking to buy it in the future? would it not make sense thats its past is openly known...


So by that deduction you think the guy that has purchased it is a fool? Nice


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

unclear how you came to that conclusion.

i'd assume hes eyes open and knows the issues/background of the car and has made an informed choice. given the bargain basement price he maybe more than happy to buy with those issues. my point is shouldnt a future buyer have the same info or what was the point of the thread at all if its not to inform people?


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

If everything said here is true and the facts then why should it be censored / removed?

I think this was a very wise of the op to do. I rejected a car and then a month later it turns for sale at Essex Audi for £1k more than the other dealers asking price who i bought it from.

If only i'd done a thread like this someone else might have been able to go in eyes open. Mind you if someone checks the log book and it shows an owner only had it for 2 weeks that should be enough alarm bell!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

CraigW said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to be keeping very quiet about is thus far
> ...


Unsure why your fighting his corner, if he's fussed he'll pipe up and cause a fuss much like yourself. Maybe we could politely ask him if Manchester Audi paid for his silence. However that question is answering itself at the moment.

He's got the car. Presumably he is happy and doesn't mind the odd rattle and clang from a shady past. That car will one day be on the market again and so there is no harm in the information being available.

Just as any history of problems you've had with yours, will be available for all to see with a quick search on the forum. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> Unsure why your fighting his corner, if he's fussed he'll pipe up and cause a fuss much like yourself. Maybe we could politely ask him if Manchester Audi paid for his silence. However that question is answering itself at the moment.


Geezus, could you be any more insulting to the guy? Think about what you're saying!



> He's got the car. Presumably he is happy and doesn't mind the odd rattle and clang from a shady past. That car will one day be on the market again and so there is no harm in the information being available.
> 
> Just as any history of problems you've had with yours, will be available for all to see with a quick search on the forum. [smiley=book2.gif]


The point is that the guy has bought the car and presumably is happy with it. I think Craig made the point well - why should he to have this thread shoved in his face every time he logs on here, and why are you still using HIS car as YOUR avatar?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

granted that needs changing, but cant do it on iPhone...

Not sure how I am being insulting.

Do with the thread what you will, I dont really mind. The car has now been purchased and the initial reason for posting has been fulfilled.


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

TondyTT said:


> CraigW said:
> 
> 
> > TootRS said:
> ...


A poor post for a number of reasons imo.

And let us not forget that one could argue you rejected the car because:

- you bought to a budget which only stretched to a manual... and immediately regretted not paying more for an S-Tronic (or waiting for one in your budget)
- Manchester Audi were crap and eventually you'd had enough of their nonsense

The guy has entered this transaction eyes wide open and he should be appreciative of your input. However, he doesn't need this continued nonsense now the transaction is complete.

Remove the thread, keep the thread... I don't care. However, if the latter, the thread should be closed and allowed to die a death.

And you should change your avatar.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

+1 MAB,

Looks like the new owner does not play out his life in public, shame he is then levelled with having his silence paid for, what a pathetic comment.

Just appears the new owner has a little more class.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

CWM3 said:


> Just appears the new owner has a little more class.


hahaha meooowww...


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> +1 MAB,
> 
> Looks like the new owner does not play out his life in public, shame he is then levelled with having his silence paid for, what a pathetic comment.
> 
> Just appears the new owner has a little more class.


Apologies for posting in the first place then guys, I have nothing to gain from doing this. Just a heads up for the buyer.

Can't be doing with the flaming you guys dish out over things like this. No wonder members are sick of it and no longer browse the forum.

Please just remove this thread, and move on. Since I am not classy enough to grace your eyes with my posts, and apparently insulting by insinuating his silence has been bought, I think I'll not get involved in any further discussions on here...

TTOC Forum - quickly decreasing popularity due to high and mighty members....... You clearly all desire moderating powers of which your username and password cant provide. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I really don't see any need for you do a flounce exit - just let it be. You rejected the car for whatever reason - the new owner appears to be more than happy with it... end of.

You'll only want to come back when you get your RS. :wink:


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

igotone said:


> I really don't see any need for you do a flounce exit


This is better than Eastenders.....


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

I and others have already acknowledged appreciation for posting in the first place - great that someone has gained this level of background before buying their pride and joy.



mab said:


> The guy has entered this transaction eyes wide open and he should be appreciative of your input.


However, having now completed the transaction, he doesn't need this crap being banded around the forum regarding both him and his pride and joy... particularly when you consider there are many 'points of interest' regarding your rejection.



TondyTT said:


> Maybe we could politely ask him if Manchester Audi paid for his silence. However that question is answering itself at the moment.





TondyTT said:


> Presumably he is happy and doesn't mind the odd rattle and clang from a shady past.


You're right that you have nothing to gain, but this may very well detract from the buyers experience and enjoyment and may make him less likely to engage in the forum.

Everyone knows everything about this whole ordeal. You rejected the car and someone else is now enjoying it... let him do so without the snipes and your bizarre threat to leave.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Eastenders??? More like Hollyoaks!

If the owner has an issue how about they ask for it to be removed rather than others implying it maybe upsetting for them to see this thread now they're the owner?
If they don't ask for it to be removed what harm is it doing if it stays???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TondyTT said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > +1 MAB,
> ...


Please get your fact right , this isn't the TTOC Forum.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure TondyTT will be back with some exciting new threads as soon as he gets his next TT RS.

Lot's of jokes flying around about this topic atm, but it will be nice to see him back in a new car and I hope he has not been put off TT RS ownership for good.

I also congratulate jabba on his purchase and hope that this is the car for him!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't see any need for you do a flounce exit
> ...


Dum dum dum da da dum dum, cue Arial shot of east London....


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > CWM3 said:
> ...


Damm beat me to it Andy :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I was wondering why this post was getting bigger by the day but didn't bother coming back to look until now, no comment...


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Agreed, this forum is getting worse by the day


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Tondy is a new car kind of guy with a used car budget on what he wants. The reality is of course never going to match up to expectation regardless of who preps the car/touchs its up. 
It wouldnt bother me a jot frankly with what was 'wrong' with that car and that particular RS would be happily sitting on my driveway if it wasnt for the car joy killing tax system here in Ireland.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

:lol: how long can this topic keep going on for :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Samuelmartin (Sep 12, 2012)

Basically the if the new owner doesn't want this thread here then he should say.. its not for anyone else to decide end of (Bar moderators)

If I was buying a used car I would be thankful for a thread like this it clearly states the cars full proper history. If the sort of treatment Tondy received at Manchester Audi is the norm amongst the Audi Approved Used dealers then god knows what lies beneath in all of the used cars.

Simply really would you rather pay less for something you knew everything about even if some of those things are bad
or
More for something which you had only the information from the dealer about

I know what I would choose


----------

